# Output to TV without GUI ... HDMI?  VGA?



## StriatedFoot (Mar 29, 2011)

I use FreeBSD 8 in a simple file server / web server sort of box.  It's been headless in the closet, but when I move soon I'd like to put it near the TV.  The ATI onboard video...


```
vgapci0@pci0:1:5:0:     class=0x030000 card=0xd0001458 chip=0x97101002 rev=0x00
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

...has an HDMI plug, a DVI plug, and of course a VGA output.  I'd like to hook this thing up to my HDTV in case I need to play around with the console.  Is there a way to use the HDMI or DVI outputs without installing a GUI?  If not, can I buy a VGA -> RGB adapter, or will that not work either?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2011)

Console mode should work via HDD15, DVI, or HDMI.  Just connect it.


----------



## StriatedFoot (Mar 29, 2011)

I connected it, but there's nothing.  Which made me think either the output doesn't work without X, HDMI isn't supported with the driver, or I'm doing something stupid.  Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2011)

Some ATI boards have some kind of on-board automatic output detection.  I've seen that on an X700, I think.  After getting it switched to another output, it remained enabled.  Try booting a live CD with X so you can try the outputs, and maybe xrandr(1).


----------



## mix_room (Mar 29, 2011)

1) Outputting the BIOS via HDMI works for me - so it is possible. 

2) Perhaps you are having syncing issues: have you turned on the TV before booting the computer? For me, when the TV is off, the HDMI port detects this and will not turn on without a reboot, slightly annoying. Perhaps a firmware update on the TV might help. 

3) Have you enabled HDMI output? Some boards are only able to output to either DVI or HDMI, not both. I have a motherboard jumper which has to be set in order to enable HDMI. If HDMI doesn't work you can get a DVI->HDMI adapter as another solution.


----------

